

Windows 10 updates to be automatic and mandatory for Home users - MachinaX
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/07/windows-10-updates-to-be-automatic-and-mandatory-for-home-users/

======
degenerate
I'm not even mad. They found a way to give enterprise an opt-out, and force
everyone else to stay updated. I see this as a good way to make sure that the
worst web users (those on IE and never updating due to negligence) are finally
getting the latest version of their browser. That's all I really care about
and wished for the past decade to happen. The one bummer is that it probably
won't ship with any rate-limiting or scheduled timing of update downloads.
Maybe it will be possible to pause the download? I don't have Windows 10, so
school me if needed.

~~~
c_prompt
Here's one example why this is a bad decision. From a sailing forum [1]:

"I just read an article... that says that there will be no way to turn off
updates on Windows 10. That's going to impact cruisers with limited access to
the internet. Trying to download an important email? Please wait while we
phone home to Microsoft first, then download 1.2GB of updates..."

Granted, if you have Pro, maybe it's not as much an issue because you can
delay it for months. But I still think MS is making a bad decision in their
attempt at control.

[1] [http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums/f13/windows-10-and-
manda...](http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums/f13/windows-10-and-mandatory-
updates-149627.html)

